# Photoshop öffnet nicht



## Tüte Chips (28. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

mein Photoshop 7 öffnet leider nicht mehr. Ich habe bereits eine Neuinstallation mit vorheriger Registry Löschung gemacht, aber das hilft nicht. Er öffnet das Programm, lädt alles mögliche, bricht dann aber ab. Was kann man da machen.

Ich habe gelesen, dass man STR + Alt + Shift beim Starten drücken soll?! Ist das richtig?


Gruß
Tüte Chips


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

Also eine Möglichkeit ist durchaus die mit Strg-Alt-Shift.
Dies setzt Dir alle Einstellungen zurück, wobei ich bezweifle, dass das Problem ist.

Ist genug Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden? Andere Hardwarekonflikte möglich?
Mal an die Adobe-Hotline gewandt?

Gruß


----------



## Tüte Chips (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

genug Arbeitsspeicher ist vorhanden. Das Programm lief auch ohne Probleme auf meinem Rechner, bis vor kurzem. Hardwarekonflikte Hmm, das müßte ich mal checken.

Ich bekomme Fehlermeldungen wegen der Auslagerung Windows und Photoshop liegen auf einer Festplatte. Kann es daran liegen? Aber wie gesagt, dass Programm lief ja ohne Probleme.


Gruß
Chip


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. März 2006)

Dass Windows und Photoshop auf einer Platte (Partition) liegen, kommt nicht selten vor.
Also würde ich dies schon mal ausschließen.

Du sagst, es kommt ein Auslagerungsfehler. Vielleicht ist einfach Deine C:\-Partition voll
und Photoshop kann sich keine temporären Auslagerungsdateien schreiben.
Check einfach mal, ob auf C: genug Platz ist und lösche ggfls. den Temp-Ordner.

Gruß


----------

